# Fake rock build HELP!!



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my first attempt at a fake rock interior.... but im not sure hjow to seal it and what paint to use.... Ive been told varnish is no good and pva is the one to use as its totally non toxic... can anyone plz help as im at a loss and really wanna get it finished.... Its for my absolutely huge 14 week old dragon George.... I'll post more pics when its finished and some of its big fat occupier lol .... all input'll be gratefully appreciated  Liz : victory:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, have a look at some pics on my thread, you can use emulsion or acrylic but acrylic is better and water it down quite abit. As for sealent give it a few coats of watered down PVA.:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

varnish is fine, it just takes a couple of weeks for the smell to go.

you can use PVA as well or anything water based (except water as that'd be rubbish)


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks pva is what i thought dya know what percentage pva to water and where the cheapest place is to buy the pva from as ive been payin £1 for a little bottle at that rate its gonna cost about £20-£30 to seal it lol


Cheers you 2 xx

Haha ya right water might not do the trick eh! lol


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

just get the cheapest doesnt matter what type and do it about 1Glue:4Water.


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

cheers petal


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

kk:2thumb:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

B&Q PVA 222113 5L, 0000003734940

that will do ya. dont know where you got £30 from??


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

try toolstation if you got 1 near you Toolstation > Adhesives & Sealants > Wood Adhesive & PVA > PVA Bonding Agent

or screwfix No Nonsense PVA 5 Ltr - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

haunted-havoc said:


> B&Q PVA 222113 5L, 0000003734940
> 
> that will do ya. dont know where you got £30 from??


5 gallons of pva glue on eBay (end time 13-Dec-09 18:28:13 GMT)

there lol

thanks for the link tho hun it'll save me a fortune


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

vr6_12v said:


> try toolstation if you got 1 near you Toolstation > Adhesives & Sealants > Wood Adhesive & PVA > PVA Bonding Agent
> 
> or screwfix No Nonsense PVA 5 Ltr - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


thanks chick even cheaper x


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

what dya thik of me first attempt so far then people??? lol I know it needs sanding paintin and sealing but it is startin to look good i reckon haha :flrt:


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think that you could put alittle more detail in it and it will be good. Heres a good site for you. www.lizard-landscapes.com.

Ollie


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good love, but are your features going to be big enough for your lizards to make the most out of? what animal is it for?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's for a 14 month old beardie called George.


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

Meko said:


> it's for a 14 month old beardie called George.


14 week old lol..... well 15 wks today bless him :lol2:

The whole thing will fit into a 3ft x 2ft viv and ive made it all measurin his dad up against the features step by step who is a 2ft german giant lol so i hope it should be big enough for him on his own , as long as he doesnt outgro his daddy... god forbid haha


----------



## honey-pie (Mar 5, 2009)

ive almost finished the paintin and it should be ready to seal tonight but im gettin mixed responses about how to mix the pva ,,,, what percentage of water to pva do i need please ? Its startin to look a lot betta now i'll post more pics when ive finished this paintin  :flrt:


----------

